# what is the best way to have a product delivered?



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have my own store on etsy.com and I just wanted to know what is the best way to have my product delivered. Is the best way delivering it myself or having a company like ups or some other company do it for me. I am tring to figure out the best way. Specially if the person lives in a different state than what I do. So what is the best way.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Place your product in a cooler of beer and have it delivered by bikini clad dancing girls (bikini optional).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Follow Dennis' instructions and I'll be in line to place my order. And I don't even drink. (But I can give the beer to the girl in the bikini….)


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

It really depends on what you're shipping. You need to give more information.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Size?
Weight?
Fragile?
Hazardousness?
Distance?


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Good question! But the biggest problem you have is size. Are you charging for delivery and if so you might offer a discount for customer pick-up. If your not charging you should. There are small delivery companies that you could use but you need to check them out expecially insurance. When you do deliver don't forget to ask for a referral.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I will be shipping beds. And like bunk beds there not the easiest to pack and thats what I make the most. And the weight of them im not sure yet. I am charging for delivery. I just don't know if I am charging enough. What would a good amount be for delivering?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Why don't you just call the shippers in your area and discuss your needs?


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

You can always meet them half-way, too.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

For beds I would call a shipping/trucking company and ask how much they charge. Not UPS or FedEx.


----------



## travisowenfurniture (Jan 12, 2011)

Besides, you'd probably exceed the weight limits for ups or fedex. Definitely a freight shipping service.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Both UPS and FedEx offer Critical Freight, Air Freight, LTL & Truck load, Ocean Freight and Customs Brokerage. They both have time and cost calculators. There is not much they can not deliver including hazardous materials. In addition there are 101 other freight companies that can pickup and deliver whatever you are selling. Every item I have purchased on ETSY has always included the cost of shipping. ETSY is a good site for laying out the policies of each store owner. Shipping should be way down on your list of worries. You need good pictures, descriptions and of course a good product. Go get em…


----------

